# Cutom Rates for Retrieving stacks



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

I am looking for some help on determining custom rates for retrieving stacks and hauling 10 miles to the end user. 2 string bales and 88 per load. Anybody have any input?


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

You could haul by weight....

I know by moving it by hand for something like that we get $35 a ton... But that seems a bit much.

Stacking with a wagon in the field gets $65 a load....

So some where around their....

I have been thinking of buying one of those to make some money, Let us know if and how it works out would ya....


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

From what I can gather it looks like $15 / Ton is the going rate for hauls of this distance. In this case works out to $60 per load.
I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------

